
HPE to Buy Cray for $1.3B - arcanus
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/hewlett-packard-enterprise-to-buy-cray-14963613
======
rpiguy
Cray is such a niche player and totally dependent upon government spending.

I can only see this is a play by HPE to get more government contracts.

Sad what has become of HPE. What happened to Moonshot? What happened to their
super memristor?

~~~
joehandzik
There are all sorts of synergies here that might not be obvious:

1\. Slingshot interconnect enables HPE to offer their own high performance
fabric. This is important as NVIDIA scoops up Mellanox. 2\. Cray is clearly
ahead of HPE in exascale systems. Cray's tech along with HPE's supply chain
should make the exascale even more 'real'. 3\. Cray picked up Xyratex a year
or two ago in a deal to expand their Lustre solution capabilities. HPE has
been growing their Lustre capabilities as well, but this launches both
companies into a position to better compete with DDN in the future. 4\. Cray +
SGI reunites the IP from the original 'Cray' supercomputing company.

Moonshot turned into HPE's Edgeline product. You got me on memristor, but
those were sins of previous company leadership. Antonio has proven to be a
fairly realistic leader so far, IMO.

